# Handle with a little care..



## Garyoutlaw77

With most of the Buckeye State in the thick of spawning season it's a good time to remind anyone who supports catch & release of trophy Carp to take just a moment and revive those chubby egg filed females avoiding the flop on heard ground.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru

I agree with you dude. Care should be taken with any fish, who's offspring you wish to be able to catch in the future, but especially those trophy fish.


----------



## T-180

To each their own, but carp are an invasive, non native species which the ODNR supports being removed from the waterways. Removing the egg laden females helps the entire ecosystem and the native species. I enjoy catching them as much as most, but don't support catch & release on carp.


----------



## toobnoob

T-180 said:


> To each their own, but carp are an invasive, non native species which the ODNR supports being removed from the waterways. Removing the egg laden females helps the entire ecosystem and the native species. I enjoy catching them as much as most, but don't support catch & release on carp.


From the ODNR website:

"Much of the dislike for common carp stems from accounts of how carp affect native fish populations. Reports that common carp eat eggs of other sportfish, thereby compromising native populations is largely speculative. Recent research has indicated that common carp do not affect reproduction of laregemouth bass and bluegill. The biggest affect common carp have on other fishes is the cloudy water produced by bottom feeding. Carp in shallow waters can generate some turbidity, but in most Ohio lakes, their populations are too low for this to affect other fishes. 


Common carp are an exotic species that has been widely introduced and are next to impossible to eliminate from a lake once they become established. Anglers should not confuse common carp with other Asian carp, like the Bighead and Silver Carps. Unlike common carp, other Asian carp have NOT become established in Ohios waters and the Ohio Division of Wildlife hopes to keep them out. So what are anglers to do? Enjoy fishing for common carp! All you need is a loaf of bread, some heavy line, and a free evening, and you can try to catch one of the hardest fighting sport fish in the world. How often can you go grocery shopping and bait shopping at the same place? Common carp are here, and they are not going anywhere, so you might want to toss them a line the next time you are out on the water. You might be surprised!"

I don't see how they are any different from brown trout, except they're not quite as pretty. I don't see the ODNR advocating the removal of carp anywhere.


----------



## T-180

toobnoob,
Apparently you are unaware of their efforts to decrease their population @ Grand Lake St. Mary's due to them stirring up the sediment & releasing phosphorus, a major player in the blue green algae blooms. 
The DNR used to, many years ago, openly advocate the removal of them. They are obviously here to stay, but so are snakeheads & round gobies and I won't C&R them either


----------



## yogi

If you dont what are yyou suppossed to do with them


Fish long and Hard


----------



## toobnoob

I'm aware of the Grand Lake st. Mary's effort but that's not ODNR. I'm just saying the ODNR doesn't advocate removal. Also there are no snakeheads in ohio, those are bowfin and they are native ohio fish.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

yogi said:


> If you dont what are yyou suppossed to do with them
> 
> 
> Fish long and Hard


eat them with some fava beans and a nice chianti.

Me, I fish three times a week and keep fish three times a year (crappies or catfish) so they go back in the water. I'm guessing though if alot more small ones were kept there would be bigger carp around, kinda like ponds overrun with bass have fewer but much bigger bluegills, more food for those left. You get a big buck by culling does


----------



## yogi

Well eat them togher lol


Fish long and Hard


----------



## T-180

I know that there are no snakeheads in Ohio, I was just trying to make a point. I've caught several bowfin also, so I do know the difference. And, just because the ODNR doesn't put it in writing, don't believe for a moment that they would not love to see their numbers controlled somewhat. I've spoken personally to fisheries biologists from the DNR before & they are not exactly fans of the carp, although they also know they're here to stay, especially in the bigger bodies of water.
On a side note, we've been shooting the heck out of the carp in a smaller feeder stream to Darby for the last 3 or 4 years. The water clarity has improved vastly and we are seeing way more largemouth, bluegills and even minnows per trip than we'd see in a year when we started. Have hardly even seen a carp this year, so I'm guessing it's helping.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

T-180 said:


> I know that there are no snakeheads in Ohio, I was just trying to make a point. I've caught several bowfin also, so I do know the difference. And, just because the ODNR doesn't put it in writing, don't believe for a moment that they would not love to see their numbers controlled somewhat. I've spoken personally to fisheries biologists from the DNR before & they are not exactly fans of the carp, although they also know they're here to stay, especially in the bigger bodies of water.
> On a side note, we've been shooting the heck out of the carp in a smaller feeder stream to Darby for the last 3 or 4 years. The water clarity has improved vastly and we are seeing way more largemouth, bluegills and even minnows per trip than we'd see in a year when we started. Have hardly even seen a carp this year, so I'm guessing it's helping.


uh, why did you post about killing carp on a thread about releasing carp? seems a bit.... contradictory.


----------



## carpslayer

ODNR does not support killing carp... they do not invade the other species..get a grip people..typical bass snobb have to talk down to other species cause he thinks his is the best... they are all good..


----------



## carpslayer

A single carp can lay over a million eggs in a year,[3] yet their population remains the same, so the eggs and young perish in similarly vast numbers. Eggs and fry often fall victim to bacteria, fungi, and the vast array of tiny predators in the pond environment. Carp which survive to juvenile are preyed upon by other fish such as the northern pike and largemouth bass, and a number of birds (including cormorants, herons, goosanders, and ospreys)[19] and mammals (including otter and mink).


----------



## carpslayer

CPR....so he can get bigger!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-180

Just stating my opinion on a thread about releasing carp. I will never support the releasing of them , but if you do , so be it. I have not tried to condemn you, so don't try to do the same to me. And, for you carp snobs, I'm about as far from a bass snob as you could get, I simply care about the natural environment & species that belong. And please, don't judge people because they have a different opinion than you ..... it can easily go both ways !!!


----------



## buckeyesailor

I love carping! I almost always catch and release, but occasionally I'll eat one, and I've even used them out of our (overpopulated) pond to fertilize the garden. They are a great resource. If anyone will be around Buckeye Lake this weekend they are having their 2nd carp tournament. 

Happy carping!


----------



## pendog66

Has DNR released the Carp Catch yet from the contest?


----------



## JimmyMac

How long have carp been in our waters? I know my grandpa mentioned catching big ole carp when he was a kid, well over 70 years ago. Carp have been in our waters longer than anyone on this board has been alive, you have all had your best day fishing, likely with carp swimming in the water... But suddenly they are hurting stuff and need to be removed? Are we so sure that carp are really the problem here?... If something has been in a body of water for say... 100 years? I'd go ahead and call it native. 

Asian (silver) carp on the other hand, seem to be a real issue.

*edit* 
After a quick google search, it seems the common carp was introduced to American waters in 1831. Damn they had that long to destroy our waterways and haven't done so yet?... They are slackin. The gar and flathead catfish have been around much longer than that, man those guys really fail at knocking off those game species.


----------



## Vince™

jimmymac said:


> *edit*
> after a quick google search, it seems the common carp was introduced to american waters in 1831. Damn they had that long to destroy our waterways and haven't done so yet?... They are slackin. The gar and flathead catfish have been around much longer than that, man those guys really fail at knocking off those game species.


this! Hahaha


----------



## carpslayer

The St marys tourny is not a odnr tourney so there again speaking of fiction and opinion not facts. i agree with Jimmymac


----------



## JimmyMac

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> uh, why did you post about killing carp on a thread about releasing carp? seems a bit.... contradictory.


That is what I don't understand... 

Its basically saying to the OP, "yeah go ahead and handle your carp gently, I'm just gonna shoot it with a bow".


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

I don't understand why people seem to wonder to the Carp forums just to be negative - This topic has gone off course when the whole idea was a reminder to handle big Fish with a little care if you want to catch them another day.


----------



## Mushijobah

DNR doesn't have an opinion on killing vs releasing carp. They are silent on the topic. They do say that it's hard to remove all carp from a water body.

Taking out carp, especially uninmpresive 5-10 lb carp will only help the real trophy carp get larger. More food, less competition. Cull a few carp here and there.


----------



## Lundy

carpslayer said:


> ODNR does not support killing carp...


I need to question this statement a little. Of course they support the killing of carp.

Carp in Ohio are listed as a rough fish and as such you can catch, remove, shoot, kill, all you want, anytime you want, anywhere you want.

While the ODNR may not openly *promote* the killing of carp they certainly don't mind if you do, and I think encourage it through the regulations that make it very easy to do.



.


----------



## crappielooker

Tsk Tsk Lundy .. ^^)
You're hurting my feelings dude!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66

Lundy said:


> I need to question this statement a little. Of course they support the killing of carp.
> 
> Carp in Ohio are listed as a rough fish and as such you can catch, remove, shoot, kill, all you want, anytime you want, anywhere you want.
> 
> While the ODNR may not openly *promote* the killing of carp they certainly don't mind if you do, and I think encourage it through the regulations that make it very easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Prolific spawners that can grow quickly. Yep DNR really isnt protecting them too much
http://www.daytondailynews.com/ohio...-to-pull-more-carp-from-the-lake-1371183.html

900-1000 pounds of carp a day! Park Manager is serious about the project


----------



## Vince™

pendog66 said:


> Prolific spawners that can grow quickly. Yep DNR really isnt protecting them too much
> http://www.daytondailynews.com/ohio...-to-pull-more-carp-from-the-lake-1371183.html
> 
> 900-1000 pounds of carp a day! Park Manager is serious about the project


"Most, he said, have been quillbacks."

You forgot about mentioning the quillbacks which happen to be native to Ohio.

So kill the rough fish so we can accommodate the "game" fishermen!


----------

